# quick g'day from W.A



## striker (Jun 5, 2005)

G'day all,just a hello from striker,got refered to this site by silatman.I'm another silat practitioner,come from the same dojo,live in the same area u get the jist.I look forward to spending many interesting hours talking to most of you on a subject thats something we have in common.  cheers the striker :ultracool


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 5, 2005)

Welcome Striker to MartialTalk!  I hope you find the board as interesting as most of us.  Enjoy!  TW


----------



## Kempogeek (Jun 5, 2005)

Greetings to you as well. Welcome and look forward in reading your posts. Good luck in your training.....All the best, Steve


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 5, 2005)

Welcome, striker!

I was in WA for a few months several years ago - I loved it, it's such a beautiful place, and so few tourists know about it, which is sad (although maybe a relief for the locals).  You lucky thing!


----------



## searcher (Jun 6, 2005)

Welcome to the forums.  I don't know anything about Silat so maybe you guys can help enlighten me.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jun 6, 2005)

Howdy, Striker! :wavey:  Hope you enjoy the forums, & please don't hesitate to let us know if you have any problems/questions. 

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin


----------



## MJS (Jun 6, 2005)

Welcome to MT!! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Jun 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Happy posting..


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi Striker 

Welcome to MT~!

Enjoy 

~Tess


----------



## hammer (Jun 7, 2005)

G' day, striker 
its great to see we have another fellow Aussie, here on martial talk. 

Cheers 
Hammer


----------



## cory (Jun 10, 2005)

hey striker, im from WA to, i do tkd down in bunbury.


----------



## striker (Jun 11, 2005)

Welcome Cory! Hope you enjoy the site as much as I do. I practice silat up in Mandurah,look forward to talking to you??? :ultracool


----------



## still learning (Jun 11, 2005)

Hello, Welcome to this site.....Aloha


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 11, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## cory (Jun 15, 2005)

nice one striker  how long u been doin silat for.


----------

